

New Google interface - ethnomusicolog
http://www.google.co.uk/
I noticed yesterday a new google interface, with a blackish "header" on top of the page. Is this new or is it because I live in the blekko ghetto?
 &#60;a href="http://www.google.co.uk/"&#62; http://www.google.co.uk/&#60;/a&#62;
======
ethnomusicolog
And the more i Think the more it reminds me the defunct cuil interface

